# Some new and old Delaware bottles



## soda bottle (May 21, 2012)

I have'nt posted any finds in a while, so I've been doing a little dump digging,a couple shows and antique store/flea markets. Here's some of my finds.
 While on the job, We were putting in an electrical service and dug down to lay the pvc pipe in the trench for the main feeders supplying the building.  The backhoe dug a couple scoops out and bottles start flying everywhere. That first day I found this Blue Hen Milk Bottle in a slug plate from Wilmington Delaware. 
 Blue Hen Farms bottles are one of the most common bottles to be found, however to find one in an embossed slug plate is a rare find. Most of the time you only find the creamer top or pyro bottles. I dont really collect milk bottles so I talked to a couple guys who explained the embossed slug plate bottles were older than the pyro bottles and the quarts were actually tougher to come by because people did not want their milk to go bad. So this bottle is one of only a few known and to find it in a quart would even be rarer. 

 The next week or so I keep digging on the site until the job superintendent has had enough and then I have to sneek in after work. Comes to find out this site used to be an old dump. Well I find all kinds of bottles mostly junk of course. I date the dump to around the early 30's or maybe later. Lots of crown top stuff. The next couple of days I find an Rosehill Dairy Milk from Wilmington Delaware and a mess of other milks that are very common. There are tons of milks in this dump, but they just dont do anything for me personally but I'm starting to like them.... Arggg.












 Some of my new Delaware bottles from the shows attended within the year.








 I traded this bottle for a common hutch.  The bottle looks great but it has a repaired top that was done quite crudely. I didnt have this pontil bottle from Delaware so it will due until I can upgrade. 
 I got these two from a local guy. They are hard to find and very desirable because of the motif and rarity. This puts me at 4 flag bottles from Delaware(see other post by me to view the other flag bottles).










 I got a very rare hutch given to me by a collector that said take this bottle you may not find another. It is badly damaged but It'll do for now.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 My good buddy traded me this bottle. I had it in smoky clear and now in green/aqua
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Heres a nice seltzer i got from an antique store.





 I got a bunch more new ones that I'll post later.


----------



## Penn Digger (May 21, 2012)

Love those blues from the shows and the other bottles with the flags.  Nice!

 PD


----------



## epackage (May 21, 2012)

Nice additions...[]


----------



## bottlekid76 (May 21, 2012)

Love that McDonnell! That's a super looking example.

 ~Tim


----------

